# Solved: intermittent router connection issues!!!



## jzkvx8 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello, i am having trouble with my connection every since i hooked up a router. I have 2 wired computers, 1 wireless computer, and my xbox connected to my linksys wireless router. the first day it worked fine. after that i get an intermittent connection. i can be surfing, and all of a sudden, i cant find whatever page i am trying to connect to. i have troubleshooted this problem for days. also, my xbox has had problems since i got the router as well. sometimes i can log in to xbox live, and other times i get a dns setting error. when i am logged in, i search for and find a game, but i will get booted sometime in game. Please Help!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jzkvx8 (Apr 24, 2009)

Apologies before-hand about the length.
isp: ATT

Modem: Siemens streamspeed 4100

router: Linksys Wireless Series Etherfast Wireless Ap + Cable/DSl Router-
-Model number befw11s4 Ver.2

Connection Type: both, but problems have mainly with wired. Dont use wireless much.

Wireless Encrytion used: none

Windows Versions: 2 xp home SP2; 1 vista home; and 1 xbox.

Internet browser: both IE and Firefox

Description: I hooked the router up, and it worked fine for about a day. (didnt try it on the xbox) next day would connect, but quite often it would not find the page. Standard " Could not display page" error would appear


> (cant give exact error messages as, we bought a new wired router and it works fine so far, i cant reconnect the old router without infuriating my grandfather, or fixing the problem by the time he figures out that i switched them back.)


 i fixed that problem by power cycling my modem and router. worked fine again for a couple of hours, then same problem. I then power cycled the router and modem again and went to the linksys support site and followed their troubleshooting steps. i changed the settings on the router as instructed by the support site. Again, worked for a couple of hours, then stopped again. Then, it got worse. after about 2 days of messing with it. is stopped working altogether. All lights on modem and router were as they should be, but same errors kept being returned. i tried power cycling the to devices again, and it worked long enough to load my home page(google) and then to go to myspace.com. tried to log in and it stopped working again.

The xbox is a little different story. i can connect 90% of the time with no problem. i can see who's online, i can call them, send messages, recieve messages, and search for games with little to no problem. i did not try to play untill about 2-3 days after i hooked up the router. when i have found a game, sometime it will let me play for a while and boot me and sometimes it will say (network difficulties, establishing connection with host, or close to that.) and it will return me to the main search screen before i actually start the game.( i am still logged in even though i cant connect to a game. i can still call my friends.) the other 10% of the time i cant connect at all, and when i test the connection, it tells me something about the dns, and the first troubleshooting option it gives is to power cycle the router and modem, of course. second option is to manually input the dns settings, which i tried, with no change. before i installed the router, had no problems. with the router installed, i have tried to play about 10-15 online games, all of which i have either been removed in-game, or removed before game starts.

This problem was on all computers. all computers are working fine with new router.
tried directly connecting 2 of the computers into the modem, and they worked without issue.

unfortunately as i stated above, we have set up new router and cant obtain the cmd stats as they were, but here are the stats currently.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>PING 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=56
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 64ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>PING yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=56
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 61ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>NBTSTAT -n
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
KINGRALPHIE <00> UNIQUE Registered
KINGRALPHIE <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KingRalphie
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-30-A3-17
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 25, 2009 8:31:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 26, 2009 8:31:01 PM

Before when i would ping a site, i would maybe have the 1st packet recieved, the other 3 would be lost, or all 4. i cant be certain untill monday( i will hook up the old router and send the exact error messages and cmd stats asked for then ) but i think these are almost identical with the exception of the packets recieved/lost, and, of course, the lease.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like the router has a problem. Not much else that makes sense here.


----------



## jzkvx8 (Apr 24, 2009)

That was my thought, just wasnt sure if there was something that i hadnt thought of. Everything is still working fine with the new router, so not really an issue anymore, but obviously a wireless router is more convenient.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Other than loading upgraded firmware, and resetting to factory defaults and reconfiguring, there's not much else you can do if the router is still malfunctioning.


----------



## jzkvx8 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive udated the firmware, and reset the router to factory default three times, and reconfigured more times than i can remember. I figured it was just broken, but i thought i'd ask around online just to make sure before i throw it away. Thanks for tryin. I got pretty much the same answer from a few other websites as well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't imagine anyone that thinks about it much coming up with any other conclusion. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

